# Web Anwendung soll auf Basisobjekte zugreifen können



## mr_bemar (27. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich merk gerade, daß das Schreiben von  Java Applikationen was ganz anderes ist, als die Java Webgeschichte.

Ich möchte beim Starten meiner Webapplikation über den App-Server (ich benutze den Tomcat), das gewisse Basisklassen (Configs, Preferences etc.) instanziiert werden auf die dann von allen Sessions aus zugegriffen werden kann. In einer Java App würde ich das ganze natürlich von der "main" aus machen. Und die Basisobjekte an die laufenden Threads übergeben so das jeder Thread auf die Basisobjekte zugreifen kann.

a) Gibt es sowas wie eine StartUp Methode auch beim Starten des App-Servers?

b) Wenn ja, wie kann ich dann von den Websessions auf diese Objekte zugreifen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## ms (27. Aug 2007)

Ein Servlet hat eine init()-Methode, wo du über getServletContext().setParameter("parameterName", <deinObject>) deine Objekte setzen kannst. Diese sind dann unabhängig von der Session immer verfügbar.

ms


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2007)

OK, danke für die Antwort.

Und wie erzeuge ich die Basisobjekte? Gibt es auch eine init-Methode für den Web-App Server (Tomcat)?


----------

